# my first attempt....



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

at "stacking", how did I do?? and what do yall think of her?








[/url][/img]


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Can you post the larger image here?

You want to have the back leg that is close to the camera be the one that is back. And try to square up her front legs. 

Flat withers on an otherwise nice topline. Her croup should be longer. Sufficient angulation front and rear. She looks to be very athletic with a good length of leg. Very good feet though her pasterns are straight. She doesn't have a bad black overlay, but I would like to see a much richer under coat instead of the cream. Good head and ear set even if the photo doesn't do much to show it off.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

If you click on the photo, it will open another window and will have the picture bigger, I will see about resizing it though.

Later today I will try to get a better picter and try to have the leg further back.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

ok, how is this for bigger?







[/url][/img]


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, figured that out, but easier for people if the larger photo is on the BB. 

Just switch the way you have her posed. Leg near the camera should be back and the one near the handler should be forward. Then try to have her looking forward.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

ok, here is another pic we just took (it was alot of work to get it taken during the 1 second she would keep her feet in place). And she wasnt overly happy about the whole idea. I know her front feet are not lined up, but after 15 tries (I really hate the delay on my camera) I figured I would call it good. Her **** are sagging because she just weaned the last foster pup (though I keep catching him latching on her and her letting him).








[/url][/img]


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I figured out (ahem with some help) the delay thing on my camera.

If you hold the shutter halfway down while airming the camera, then you can mash it in and get instant shot [may not be the same on all cameras but mine is a pretty common kodak]


----------

